# Dave Crosland - under construction review



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Alright guys so some of you may have bought the download for dave croslands new film under construction and some of you may be fans of his on youtube. i watched his video when it first came out but for those of you who havnt seen it yet i did a video review on youtube with my wife on it. Its deffo worth a watch and i hope he does a sequel here is what i think


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I literally mean no offense when I say this...

but that is your wife? she doesn't sound like .. a wife.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Shemale


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I literally mean no offense when I say this...
> 
> but that is your wife? she doesn't sound like .. a wife.


I'd **** her


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe she trains and is suffering from an OD of test...be fair!

Also you talk about competing...?

https://twitter.com/bigaldevlin - LOLZ!!!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

20 min review? p!ss off :laugh:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd **** her


Hahaha, I just looked at her twitter, I'm in a state of confusion.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Hahaha, I just looked at her twitter, I'm in a state of confusion.


Titty Tuesday?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

There's no denying man's got some strongs. See his 100kg bench video, throws that thing around like a broomstick.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Hahaha, I just looked at her twitter, I'm in a state of confusion.


I just looked too. I would put my kawk inside captain hooks boo boo box full of scorpions and nettles, then have a ghost chilli eye bath to have a little go on her. Fair play op, punching well above your weight there lad :lol:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd **** her


That's not exactly an endorsement of quality tho tekkers is it ??


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Why did you do this :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> That's not exactly an endorsement of quality tho tekkers is it ??


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd **** her


Yes, you would :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> Yes, you would :lol:


 @bigaldevlin you need to sharpen that backhand bro, if my woman left the bedroom in that state I'd flip my ****in lid lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> @bigaldevlin you need to sharpen that backhand bro, if my woman left the bedroom in that state I'd flip my ****in lid lol


It has managed to tuck it's tackle away nicely tho :whistling:


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> There's no denying man's got some strongs. See his 100kg bench video, throws that thing around like a broomstick.


haha thanks mate that was whilst I wz shortly after a pec tear also so wz well happy with my recovery. think I got 22 reps that day which with only half a chest I wz pleased with hope for 30reps next time but 40reps is my overall target


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

bigaldevlin said:


> haha thanks mate that was whilst I wz shortly after a pec tear also so wz well happy with my recovery. think I got 22 reps that day which with only half a chest I wz pleased with hope for 30reps next time but 40reps is my overall target


lol my mistake was actually an easy 24 reps - as i say that was about 12 weeks after i tore my right pec. only just healed properly now about 10 months later. cant wait to try it again here is the vid you were talking about


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd **** her


Yeap would bang...... Unless it's a trap


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> Hahaha, I just looked at her twitter, I'm in a state of confusion.


theres no confusion when you see them on redtube sucking each others wang :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> is this a joke? or does that actually exist? LOL


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> is this a joke? or does that actually exist? LOL


You want it to exist :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha I can't believe what I just watched :lol:


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Link?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

bigaldevlin said:


> Alright guys so some of you may have bought the download for dave croslands new film under construction and some of you may be fans of his on youtube. i watched his video when it first came out but for those of you who havnt seen it yet i did a video review on youtube with my wife on it. Its deffo worth a watch and i hope he does a sequel here is what i think


i noticed you said during your review that Dave's theory is to stay on as long as possible.

I know for a fact Dave does not agree with blasting and cruising, he coaches me so i can say with confidence that is not his theory at all.

If you follow him or his progress there is a video where he says he is now at a point where he has to cruise because he is far to big to hold the size without it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Snake said:


> Link?


That would move the thread to the adult lounge where you can't see it anyway


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> That would move the thread to the adult lounge where you can't see it anyway


do it, fcuk @Snake


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> i noticed you said during your review that Dave's theory is to stay on as long as possible.
> 
> I know for a fact Dave does not agree with blasting and cruising, he coaches me so i can say with confidence that is not his theory at all.
> 
> If you follow him or his progress there is a video where he says he is now at a point where he has to cruise because he is far to big to hold the size without it.


cheers for clearing that up mate.  yea tbh thats how I just interpreted it from his film so glad you made it clear that he only does that for himself. my wife watches most his vids on youtube but ive only seen a few so thanks again for letting us know the extra details. I actually spoke to him a lil via facebook recently and he cleared up some of the points I made -he real nice guy btw - so im thinking of doing a second video where I clear things up like you and him have told me since.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

bigaldevlin said:


> cheers for clearing that up mate.  yea tbh thats how I just interpreted it from his film so glad you made it clear that he only does that for himself. my wife watches most his vids on youtube but ive only seen a few so thanks again for letting us know the extra details. I actually spoke to him a lil via facebook recently and he cleared up some of the points I made -he real nice guy btw - so im thinking of doing a second video where I clear things up like you and him have told me since.


good idea mate

maybe this time don't wear your wifes tshirt


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> good idea mate
> 
> maybe this time don't wear your wifes tshirt


lol would you prefer me wear her blouse?


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> theres no confusion when you see them on redtube sucking each others wang :laugh:


pornhub actually  lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigaldevlin said:


> pornhub actually  lol


Yeah I seen the vids al , you always been gay ?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

bigaldevlin said:


> pornhub actually  lol


Yeah well regardless you'll be quite at home here.

Pretty much all insane this lot.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> Yeah I seen the vids al , you always been gay ?


Look i'm just gunna come out and say it...

I've been looking for this video for two days now and still can't find it, Do you have a link?

Purely for curiosity reasons. no ****.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> Yeah I seen the vids al , you always been gay ?


It's not gay if she has a shaven anus and tits :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Look i'm just gunna come out and say it...
> 
> I've been looking for this video for two days now and still can't find it, Do you have a link?
> 
> Purely for curiosity reasons. no ****.


Im.on a Sony phone and it doesn't copy and paste 

Just follow the white rabbit mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> Look i'm just gunna come out and say it...
> 
> I've been looking for this video for two days now and still can't find it, Do you have a link?
> 
> Purely for curiosity reasons. no ****.


add me on fb you queer cnut i`ll hook you up :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not gay if she has a shaven anus and tits :lol:


haha i dont care if it has hair anymore :lol:

fcuking tren :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> add me on fb you queer cnut i`ll hook you up :lol:


friend request sent


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> friend request sent


i dont really have the link , but fcuking hell you have a weird name :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> i dont really have the link , but fcuking hell you have a weird name :lol:


Damn it man don't get my hopes up like that!

Yep, I get it off everybody... que the aids jokes :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> Damn it man don't get my hopes up like that!
> 
> Yep, I get it off everybody... que the aids jokes :lol:


no wonder you get aids jokes if you get it off everyone :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

:scared: Wow, is there anyway to un see something?

Maybe someone has one of those pen memory eraser things from men in black?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Bora said:


> 20 min review? p!ss off :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Now I know I took a lot of class A drugs last night, but this thread makes absolutely no sense at all. :confused1:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh my.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Damn it man don't get my hopes up like that!
> 
> Yep, I get it off everybody... que the aids jokes :lol:


Wait wait hang on.

Your name isn't really Betty?!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> :scared: Wow, is there anyway to un see something?
> 
> Maybe someone has one of those pen memory eraser things from men in black?


Whadddidyousee??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Wait wait hang on.
> 
> Your name isn't really Betty?!


no he`s a fibber , i can show you the meaning of his username ...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Now I know I took a lot of class A drugs last night, but this thread makes absolutely no sense at all. :confused1:


OP is trying to promote some crappy youtube video of him reviewing 'Dave Crossland - Under Construction'

Thread took a strange turn upon someone noticing his missuses strong jawline. Turns out OP like sucking the old sausage, his wifes sausage to be precise, who is infact a pre-op transsexual and their sex vids are online... which I can confirm.

Each to their own though.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I haven't seen the documentary yet actually I totally forgot... must see that some time.

Sorry OP, I managed to watch a few minutes before I had to switch off personally, seems like a very long review and the start was somewhat "likeeeee yeah likeeee y'know whaaaaaamean?". Couldn't handle it.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Whadddidyousee??


I don't wanna talk about it, i'm gunna go burn the laptop now.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> I don't wanna talk about it, i'm gunna go burn the laptop now.


It's frightening - isn't it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> I don't wanna talk about it, i'm gunna go burn the laptop now.





BettySwallocks said:


> Turns out OP like sucking the old sausage, his wifes sausage to be precise, who is infact a pre-op transsexual and their sex vids are online... which I can confirm.


OH.

OHH.

Ohno.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahah leave OP alone. Tekkers has done a lot worse. aNd no one mocks him!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Pahahahahahahahaaa :lol: !!!! Only UK-M :lol: srs though! This documentary looks decentttttt! Stumbled across a preview of it and looks really good.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ALOT of people on here desperate to see some diick


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh my days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The bird reminds me of that one who runs Fat fighters on Little Britain lol.........Cravings,not John Cravens.......Cravings.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

This thread makes me want to go back to sleep. Let the guy suck his wife wang in piece!

Never thought id say that


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

View attachment 162684


Couldn't help but see the similarity...:laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Watched from 8-13 minutes lmfao,dave needs to get himself in here and

Respond to the sh1t sandwich comments and injecting himself into a wheelchair.. :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

So where aree these videos...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Trevor McDonald said:


> So where aree these videos...


I for one certainly don't want to see them!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Man lifts

View attachment 162704
View attachment 162705
View attachment 162706


As for him her I don't know

View attachment 162707


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mal said:


> Watched from 8-13 minutes lmfao,dave needs to get himself in here and
> 
> Respond to the sh1t sandwich comments and injecting himself into a wheelchair.. :lol:


 @Therealbigbear


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

My sense of decency is telling me not to hunt down this supposedly disgusting video.... but my curiosity is fighting me :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

> My sense of decency is telling me not to hunt down this supposedly disgusting video.... but my curiosity is fighting me :lol:


It's worth a gandy mate


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I started off thinking its a wind up but turns out it's true :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's worth a gandy mate


Couldn't find it anyway haha, well it didn't come up straight away when I did a google so I took that as a sign :laugh:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I said:


> Couldn't find it anyway haha' date=' well it didn't come up straight away when I did a google so I took that as a sign :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> Here's another sign...
> 
> Edit:- Link removed, never been a fan of doxxing. My apologies to OP.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Lesson to us all - no matter what secret your hiding, UK-M will find it. All this from a YT review :lol:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Here's another sign...
> 
> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=260149281


Thought everyone was jokeing and was expecting his bird getting banged or something. Wish I could take seeing that back, but it's stuck with me forever now...f&ck you pornhub


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!! You gotta love the UKM police for finding stuff like this 

I've dared to click on the link but can't get reception at the min to watch it lol


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

RACK said:


> MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!! You gotta love the UKM police for finding stuff like this
> 
> I've dared to click on the link but can't get reception at the min to watch it lol


Good luck when you watch it, it's....different lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fvck sake lol


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Jesus f#%^*ng Christ!


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

crouchmagic said:


> Crazy.. This is why you should be careful with usernames. The internet is a VERY SMALL PLACE if you use the same username


This x2.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Thought everyone was jokeing and was expecting his bird getting banged or something. Wish I could take seeing that back, but it's stuck with me forever now...f&ck you pornhub


why the hell did i click that..


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Here's another sign...
> 
> Edit:- Link removed, never been a fan of doxxing. My apologies to OP.


Well, I saw it, unfortunately :lol: I have seen through the eye of the needle and have been mentally scarred.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I watched it till the end, I see no problem. There's 2 types imo.. There's blokes that are trying to look like a bird.. And then theres birds that just so happen to have a cock in.the way, it's just an unfortunate inconvenience :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

crouchmagic said:


> Crazy.. This is why you should be careful with usernames. The internet is a VERY SMALL PLACE if you use the same username


If it's there, we will find it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> If it's there, we will find it


some dude commented on my gym fb page earlier , i had to stop fapping to tranny porn as the resemblance is fcuking uncanny mate .

look who has twin brother ....

View attachment 162727


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Thought everyone was jokeing and was expecting his bird getting banged or something. Wish I could take seeing that back, but it's stuck with me forever now...f&ck you pornhub


Ahh don't be so melodramatic - 'twas a tricky w4nk but rolled with it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> some dude commented on my gym fb page earlier , i had to stop fapping to tranny porn as the resemblance is fcuking uncanny mate .
> 
> look who has twin brother ....
> 
> View attachment 162727


WHAT THE ACTUAL ****!!!!!!!!!! Mate. Who is he, I mean who am I. I don't even know anymore Lmao.

That's ****ing scary


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> WHAT THE ACTUAL ****!!!!!!!!!! Mate. Who is he, I mean who am I. I don't even know anymore Lmao.
> 
> That's ****ing scary


haha i honestly thought it was you at first .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

What have i missed? Looks epic!?!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha i honestly thought it was you at first .


I thought it was me too mate till I noticed the pattern on the pillow, that's a single man's spread that is lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> What have i missed? i love a dick!?!


gainz bro gainz :lol:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> What have i missed? Looks epic!?!


Errr.

Op tried to review the film yet a lot was lost on him and his other half.

Other half turned out to be tranny.

UKM peeps hunted down video's of the couple sucking each other off.

And that's about it really.

Pretty standard stuff.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Bit disappointed... can only find the muscle but vid lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

HDU said:


> Man lifts
> 
> View attachment 162704
> View attachment 162705
> ...


LOL! all a side, the excessive hash tagging on them Twitter uploads made me cringe. #Gym #Pump #Legs #Whogivesa


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

PMSL!! I thought you lot, was just taking the p*** I ain't clicked the link and certainly don't want to either, but no f***ing way!! :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Bit disappointed... can only find the muscle but vid lol


You didn't see her **** her **** hole with an 8 inch dildo?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Ahh don't be so melodramatic - 'twas a tricky w4nk but rolled with it


Wrong in every way, but I commend you brother lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> You didn't see her **** her **** hole with an 8 inch dildo?


I was cleaning up before she/he got that far mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Starz said:


> PMSL!! I thought you lot, was just taking the p*** I ain't clicked the link and certainly don't want to either, but no f***ing way!! :lol:


scared you`ll like it ?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> scared you`ll like it ?


Never that our kid :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You didn't see her **** her **** hole with an 8 inch dildo?


Nope... just him strutting around on his own lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

interesting read ....

https://www.facebook.com/houseofdevlin?fref=ts

:laugh:

oh and https://www.facebook.com/AwkwardGymMomentsPage?fref=ts


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> interesting read ....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/houseofdevlin?fref=ts
> 
> ...



View attachment 162764


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What a bellend


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 162764


 :lol:

some of the comments are a bit harsh tbf but fcuking funny :laugh:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

So what's been happening here lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrwright said:


> So what's been happening here lol


OP's rise to fame was alot quicker than expected :lol:


----------

